# My mischief all moved in together. Transition went GREAT!!:)



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

So yesterday I moved my baby boys (from my pregnant rescue) in w my old boys. The baby boys are fairly big right now born Dec 22 and my old boys are as old as one 2 yr old and 2 1 1/2 year olds. I decided that the babies r big enough to stand up for themselves The boys have been hanging out free range time together on the bed and in the tub since the boys were 6 weeks old so it wasn't first introduction. However it was the first time the little boys got put in the big boy cage (DCN). What I did. Was cleaned the old boys cage completely. I even went to the extent to put in all new hammock and cloth hides and beds, I then threw in new boxs and toys (that I found around the house and on the sales rack the last few pet shop visits. I made sure to include extra hides like 7-8 of them and a couple hides that the large boys would have a hard time fitting into bit the young boys could fit no problem just in case the youngsters really needed to get away from the grumpy old men 
When I finally put them in everyone got a long fabulous. Even my old grouchy hairless Phantom loved the youngsters. And the youngsters didnt push the old guys. Everything really worked out great!!! They all absolutely love the new beds and homes I made for them and my boys Phamtom, Foxy, Bug, Chunk, and Shreder are all waiting for yogies that's what that r all out for pics lol. Usually when I'm not treating them you can't even find a couple of them in that cage lol. Hope u all enjoy the pics and please excuse the mess on the top shelves. They totally chewed up a bed and put foam and treats all over the shelves. And yes I do wipe down those shelves everyday. My boys will chew and sleep under the shelf liners so I don't use them. I haven't had a problem I just wipe them down w a wet cloth daily and once a week a great good scrub and they stay fine. I give the boys left over fabric in their igloo to stay warm. Even though they usually sleep in a rat pile. Oh and that's a cement mixing tray so they get litter as well! I love it and my floor stays clean! Well enjoy the pics 







Shredder and Bug (in the igloo)







Phantom (hairless) and Chunk (blurry)







Chuck Sherdder and Bug







Foxy (blaze) and Chunk (dumbo) 







Phantom (enjoying a great) and Bug) 







All the boys if u look really closely! 
Well hope u enjoyed the pics. I'm so happy all my boys can b together. It's much lesson work cleaning two cages instead of three! thanks guys 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Spangled (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like they are all set, nice cage.


----------



## Moody (Mar 4, 2014)

This is the second time I've seen a picture of a ratty that looks like my Astrid...I saw Chunk and was like "ohmygosh, long-lost relatives!". They are all so adorable! (I especially adore Phantom, hairless rats are just too cute ;D)


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks!! Phantom is an old man!! He's so cute he's all wrinkly. I'm so excited that they r getting along! I love having all the boys together 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

See all wrinkly! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

Glad to see all your boys are getting along!


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

How r your boys doing? I'm so happy with all them in the same cage. It's so much easier! lol. It's super cute to see how they paired up. Chunk loves Phantom now and Shreder and Bug and Fox all hang out. It's so freaking cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

Awe thats great to hear they are all getting along great! Sounds like an awesome bunch you have! and sorry to respond so late, I have been busy setting up a little rat hammock business called Jack & Jameson's Squeak Boutique. Actually the boys I got from you are my main models! Especially Cheddar, he is sooo sweet and well behaved! I really love them both and they have taken well to my other two boys. So happy to have them!  here are some of their recent modeling pics!


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Too cute!!! 
I want to buy some hammock from you send me a link to your site or let me know your colors, prices and sizes! 
Chaddar was also SO cuddly since he was a baby. He is a great boy. And booger was always social and getting into everything. I love the updated pics. When I clean my cage this week ill post more pics of their brothers and sisters and even mama. She's doing so good. Thanks for the pics and I would love info on the hammocks 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Foxy looks like Stitch  Nice set up, glad it went well!


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

@stubbylove I would love to make you a hammock!  I have an Etsy account that you can pic whichever color/pattern you like, my shop is jjsqueakboutique. Also there are more photos on my instagram: jjsqueakboutique. There are a few already posted on Ebay and you can always e-mail me at [email protected] Also all the links and pictures are up on here under market place. I'm selling them for $14.99 free shipping. As a fellow rat owner do you think that is a good price?? If you did want to buy one, I will send you two since you hooked me up with the models . I could do one for the girls cage and one for the boys cage  and can't wait to see pictures! I'm sure their brother is growing just as fast!


----------

